
New WORK – How we try to do it at our agency - zauberware
https://www.zauberware.com/en/articles/2019/a-new-working-concept/
======
zauberware
Personal Goals, Flexible working hours, Remote work, 50% or 75% Contract,
Agility, Become a teacher...

what are you doing in your company ?

